
Ask HN: Best Sales Training for an Engineer? - greatatuin
Hi!<p>I run a small agency doing mostly enterprise mobile apps and web development. I&#x27;m an engineer first so I feel like I have so much to learn about sales to best run and grow the business.<p>Does anyone have any recommendations on good B2B sales training courses, books etc you got a lot of value from?
======
verdverm
The Challenger Sale, To Sell is Human

